# 100% payback series



## GOOO DAWGS (Feb 19, 2014)

The 2nd of 5 events is this Saturday at Lake Oconee, Sugar Creek Marina. If you fish Oconee and/or Sinclair you know the guys putting this series on. These guys are just good fishermen putting on the tournament and donating their time. There is a Classic at the end if you qualify by fishing 4 of the 5 tournaments. 20% of the entry fees for each event is put toward the Classic and 80% is paid back at the event.


----------



## coachrollo (Feb 19, 2014)

How much for entry fee and what are the times.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 19, 2014)

Is there a web site with info on this trail? Where can we get more detailed info?


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Feb 19, 2014)

*100% payback*

Sorry about the lack of detail. There is no website for this series. There is a very limited marketing budget as we are paying back 100% of the entry fees. There are flyers floating around the marinas. We hope to have around 50 boats this weekend. We only had around 20 for the first tment on Sinclair but we were breaking boats off the trailers because they were frozen, so weather had a big impact. 

This Saturday morning, 22nd, Daylight at Sugar Creek Marina, Lake Oconee. We only fish Oconee and Sinclair. I will post a schedule of all tment dates once I get home.


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Feb 19, 2014)

*100% payback update*

Hey everyone,
Here is a little more information on the series:

We have had 1 qualifying event and have 4 to come. 
All entry fees are $160, including Classic

Feb. 22nd, Sugar Creek Marina, Oconee
Mar. 15th, Sugar Creek Marina, Oconee
Apr. 5th, Little River Park, Sinclair
May 3rd, Sugar Creek Marina, Oconee

Classic
May 31st, Sugar Creek Marina, Oconee

If anyone plans on coming please respond on this forum so we can get a better idea of the number of boats coming.

Thanks and look forward to a good event this Saturday.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 20, 2014)

That info helps a lot. Thanks for providing!


----------

